# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Turntable scan, flipping object, never aligns

## DrFill

Hello, first time poster:

I have a small object 2x3x1 inches.  The object is not symmetrical at all.  When I do a turntable scan (20 steps - just for kicks) everything looks great.  I then flip the object over to get data on the unprocessed underside of the object with an additional scan.  Another great scan occurs, but every single time I try to merge the two scans (just pressing the green checkmark) I get a flipped (180 degrees) version of my object superimposed on my original.  I would think that there is definitely enough data to align the two no problem, but it just doesn't.  I can manually align, but I hate doing that because I feel like it doesn't turn out as well.  If I were to just rotate the object, and not flip it, for additional scans, it works as it should.  

I could of sworn I read somebody else having this issue, but I can't remember what their work around was.  Any tips?

Thanks a ton!

Dr Fill

----------


## scobo

Have you tried manual alignment ?

----------


## Jasink

> Hello, first time poster:I have a small object 2x3x1 inches.  The object is not symmetrical at all.  When I do a turntable scan (20 steps - just for kicks) everything looks great.  I then flip the object over to get data on the unprocessed underside of the object with an additional scan.  Another great scan occurs, but every single time I try to merge the two scans (just pressing the green checkmark) I get a flipped (180 degrees) version of my object superimposed on my original.  I would think that there is definitely enough data to align the two no problem, but it just doesn't.  I can manually align, but I hate doing that because I feel like it doesn't turn out as well.  If I were to just rotate the object, and not flip it, for additional scans, it works as it should.  I could of sworn I read somebody else having this issue, but I can't remember what their work around was.  Any tips?Thanks a ton!Dr Fill


Similar problem, would be glad to know the solution

----------


## 7Schläfer

Have you tried to scan with the maximum of steps (36)? And did you tried with manual brightness settings or HDR?

----------


## Jasink

which printer model are you using?

----------

